# WhatsApp for other platforms (API)



## tehavatar (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

Im writing an api for the whatsapp protocol so that it can be ported to other devices/architectures.

*My api is nearly complete and supports the full spectrum of WhatsApp features*.

I'd like to write a web client for my API so that WhatsApp can be accessed from anywhere (A pc or anything with a browser). 

What type of interest is there in this type of thing and could anyone possibly help with UI development or atleast point me in the right direction. Ive never been creative or good at designing interfaces =]

Thanks,
T


----------



## DominionZA (Nov 13, 2011)

tehavatar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im writing an api for the whatsapp protocol so that it can be ported to other devices/architectures.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would be interested in helping out in my spare time. What language you doing it in?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tehavatar (Nov 13, 2011)

The API is currently written in C#; but converting it to other languages probably wont be that hard, considering that all research has already been done and I understand the protocol in its entirety. 

However, the current lib is quite nice and the web client should probably be done is asp.net mvc2 or something the can interface with the library directly.


----------



## tehavatar (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, I see flash is the most common way of doing this, but how widespread is flash support on mobile devices =|


----------



## cobraboy85 (Nov 14, 2011)

tehavatar said:


> Oh yeah, I see flash is the most common way of doing this, but how widespread is flash support on mobile devices =|

Click to collapse



Well, basically any android tablet supports flash, and any phone running gingerbread should or can support it as well.

Apple iOS does not support flash at all. So that group of sheeple is out entirely. To be honest, just the mid to high end android phones support it. I think window phone does as well. But nobody uses that crap.


----------



## k43l (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh I really like the idea of a WhatsApp web client! 
What about using PHP and Javascript and HTML5? It's supported by pretty much any browser and phone and tablet...

I would love to help, but the only programming language I'm (kinda) familiar with is Java... and a little bit of the web stuff.


----------



## gfgodoy (Nov 15, 2011)

This would really be nice, you might want to take a look at Mightytext (http://mightytext.net/), the chrome integration is a good idea IMHO. A webclient would make it more universal thogh


----------



## omerli (Nov 16, 2011)

*is the API ready ?*

i would love to see it if it's really working............
i was thinking about doing it  but..............
i thought it could never work!!

can u send me a sample i want in  to the development team....


----------



## q8phantom (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi

I'm a Qt developer who can make some cool clever user interfaces, you might know Qt, with Qt me and your API will make its way to Windows/Linux/Mac/MeeGo/Maemo/Symbian/Android all under one code 

There are plenty of developers also who wants to help building whatsapp in Qt available here

forum*meego*com/showthread.php?t=3758&page=7

Thank you for the great work done


----------



## xnpu (Nov 17, 2011)

Would you consider open sourcing your library so others can contribute as well as port it to other languages?


----------



## pik. (Nov 17, 2011)

http://technologymatters.wordpress.com/2011/08/03/implementing-whatsapp-on-webos-phones/ here is an idea on webos...

sold yesterday my Pre 3 because it has no whatsapp


----------



## xsxn (Nov 19, 2011)

This api seems like scam...


----------



## the_scotsman (Nov 20, 2011)

This is something I've wanted for a while...a WhatsApp client for the pc...would be very popular if you get one going I reckon!


----------



## jjjameson (Nov 20, 2011)

yeah..! for pc. that would be awsome.
you know there is an app called Tango.. for pc, android, iphone


----------



## iadegesso (Nov 20, 2011)

tehavatar said:


> The API is currently written in C#; but converting it to other languages probably wont be that hard, considering that all research has already been done and I understand the protocol in its entirety.
> 
> However, the current lib is quite nice and the web client should probably be done is asp.net mvc2 or something the can interface with the library directly.

Click to collapse



Hi,
is it possible to download the C# source code?


----------



## tehavatar (Nov 21, 2011)

xsxn said:


> This api seems like scam...

Click to collapse



Its not a scam man, how can it be a scam?

Im not working on this at the moment for lack of motivation... The API itself works, but its in C# and I dont feel like re-writing it for porting. The current source is messy but works nicely. Im not going to open-source it, but if your up for writing a web interface then let me know via pm and ill share it.

T


----------



## bnwg (Nov 22, 2011)

q8phantom said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a Qt developer who can make some cool clever user interfaces, you might know Qt, with Qt me and your API will make its way to Windows/Linux/Mac/MeeGo/Maemo/Symbian/Android all under one code
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Big thumbs up for making it work on MeeGo/Maemo!!  By then I don't have any concerns to get a N9.

Is there any chance that LINE can be treated in the same way?  (FYI, LINE is another cross-platform instant message app like whatsapp but it can also make internet call like Tango/Viber with good quality!)


----------



## francistomas (Nov 22, 2011)

API its interface between system and user


----------



## timmie201 (Nov 22, 2011)

Is it even possible, i don't think Whatsapp will ever allow this!


----------



## tehavatar (Nov 23, 2011)

timmie201 said:


> Is it even possible, i don't think Whatsapp will ever allow this!

Click to collapse




It is very possible, and there is no reason for WhatsApp not to allow this considering the fact that they are using a modified open protocol and have no pc client.


----------



## agu699 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, I’m from Argentina, so sorry mi English. I’m looking information about this because I’m thinking to develop a tool to use some features of Whatsapp via PC. So an API like this will be helpful to me, are you interested to share your product or commercialise it?


----------



## tehavatar (Nov 26, 2011)

agu699 said:


> Hi, I’m from Argentina, so sorry mi English. I’m looking information about this because I’m thinking to develop a tool to use some features of Whatsapp via PC. So an API like this will be helpful to me, are you interested to share your product or commercialise it?

Click to collapse



Sent you a pm*


----------



## majority (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi tehavatar,

Have you given q8phantom a reply? 

Are your plans only for a web client - nothing else? I would really like to see WhatsApp on Meego, and for this to happen it your work seems most promising.


----------



## MrYuzhai (Nov 27, 2011)

tehavatar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im writing an api for the whatsapp protocol so that it can be ported to other devices/architectures.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wow man that sounds awesome! i'd love to help out with the gui etc but i'm completely swamped 

good luck anyways!


----------



## tehavatar (Nov 27, 2011)

majority said:


> Hi tehavatar,
> 
> Have you given q8phantom a reply?
> 
> Are your plans only for a web client - nothing else? I would really like to see WhatsApp on Meego, and for this to happen it your work seems most promising.

Click to collapse



I replied to a pm he sent, but I havent received any reply from him since.

I havent written anything for Meego yet, so I consider that to be a big step from where this project is right now


----------



## FireFritz (Nov 27, 2011)

i had several problems with whatsapp on my htc wildfire. so i switched to google+ which actually does the same and works even faster for me. greets


----------



## Et3rnal (Nov 27, 2011)

WOW would love to see this


----------



## q8phantom (Nov 28, 2011)

Just replied via pm, sorry am late!


----------



## expos (Nov 28, 2011)

i would love to see whatsapp on meego/n9!
supports your work! i can donate some money if you need


----------



## HEROEdelREVES (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm another user who wants *Whatsapp* for* N9*.
Hope this project see the light soon. We already have _FM Radio_, we're trying enable videochat for *Skype* (_Peregrine app is working on that_) but this app is the only that remains.
Please *q8phantom*, a lot of people will support you.


----------



## q8phantom (Nov 29, 2011)

I will update you with news later about this, let's hope for the best, and our hero is the OP who implemented the API, it's all about him, then me will create the version in Qt.

Till now, things seem to be going ok, I'll let you know in the very near future.


----------



## q8phantom (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello everyone, me and the OP decided to start the work in 1/1/2012, because the original poster is in a trip and this is a closed source work, We'll keep updated then


----------



## HEROEdelREVES (Nov 29, 2011)

q8phantom said:


> Hello everyone, me and the OP decided to start the work in 1/1/2012, because the original poster is in a trip and this is a closed source work, We'll keep updated then

Click to collapse



This is a way to start a good day.


----------



## majority (Nov 29, 2011)

q8phantom said:


> Hello everyone, me and the OP decided to start the work in 1/1/2012, because the original poster is in a trip and this is a closed source work, We'll keep updated then

Click to collapse



Awesome! Being the optimist I am I'm going to go ahead and order an N9.


----------



## Kayatoast (Nov 30, 2011)

q8phantom said:


> Hello everyone, me and the OP decided to start the work in 1/1/2012, because the original poster is in a trip and this is a closed source work, We'll keep updated then

Click to collapse



I am happy to donate for this if needed. It will make the N9 app portfolio complete.


----------



## AMoosa (Nov 30, 2011)

I would LOVE a Whats App PC client.  Ideally, it would have the choice between Android to PC direct operation and Android to cloud to PC operation, to alleviate any privacy concerns.  ;-)


----------



## q8phantom (Nov 30, 2011)

@AMoosa

We are hopefully trying to make a version which will work on Windows/Mac as well as Linux hopefully, and on MeeGo/Maemo and Symbian


----------



## AMoosa (Dec 1, 2011)

q8phantom said:


> @AMoosa
> 
> We are hopefully trying to make a version which will work on Windows/Mac as well as Linux hopefully, and on MeeGo/Maemo and Symbian

Click to collapse



So are u talking about standalone versions? I'm more interested in a way if remote controlling the one on my gnex. That way all my messages are in one place but with an option of writing messages from the PC...


----------



## q8phantom (Dec 1, 2011)

AMoosa said:


> So are u talking about standalone versions? I'm more interested in a way if remote controlling the one on my gnex. That way all my messages are in one place but with an option of writing messages from the PC...

Click to collapse



Yes, it will standalone version.

I just have to say, still nothing confirmed, when we start something, things will get clear, me as all of the others is waiting.


----------



## dejvidek (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope that it will be version for N9  I hope!  dejv


----------



## tonywong (Dec 2, 2011)

Hope to have Whatsapp for webOS, a dying but the best mobile OS!


----------



## klbytec (Dec 3, 2011)

*I Want to Help*

I was thinking of the exact same thing the other day, to build a Whatsapp client app for my own use because I am sick of not able to easily paste links and quickly send photos from my PC.  And I am on my PC a lot.  A webapp would be cool too.

I have experience in ASP.NET and C#, but I have no experience with mobile app so I am very interested to see how it works and learn something.  Are you still thinking of doing that and would you still like to add someone to participate in this project?


----------



## q8phantom (Dec 3, 2011)

klbytec said:


> I was thinking of the exact same thing the other day, to build a Whatsapp client app for my own use because I am sick of not able to easily paste links and quickly send photos from my PC.  And I am on my PC a lot.  A webapp would be cool too.
> 
> I have experience in ASP.NET and C#, but I have no experience with mobile app so I am very interested to see how it works and learn something.  Are you still thinking of doing that and would you still like to add someone to participate in this project?

Click to collapse



Thank you for your interest to help,

I will update everyone here if we need any developers, for now, We don't think we need extra developers, Let's just wish for the best, that's what I can do now.


----------



## klbytec (Dec 3, 2011)

q8phantom said:


> Thank you for your interest to help,
> 
> I will update everyone here if we need any developers, for now, We don't think we need extra developers, Let's just wish for the best, that's what I can do now.

Click to collapse



Ah ok. But would it be ok to share how you're sending and receiving Whatsapp messages via the modified protocol you mentioned? XMPP?  I would like to get one working for my own PC if you don't mind, and most importantly hope to learn something from this


----------



## Skywalker51 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi,

i am a HD2 user and the windows mobile 6.5 works fine for me. But i would be happy if i can use WhatsApp Messenger on my windows mobile 6.5.

Does an WhatsApp exists for windows mobile 6.5 with this API? Thanks

sorry my english is nor very good


----------



## jinzo78 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi tehavatar,
I think that I may be interested about these API libraries, I'm looking for some material to build an application that could be used to send messages with all these peer-to-peer chat programs such as WhatsApp, Viber, iMessage and so on, for iPhone and iPad. If you can send me these APIs, thank you!


----------



## Matanceros (Dec 7, 2011)

This is a great idea!
I've always wanted to use WhatsApp from PC since day 1 of using it!
Although i cant program and stuff, i'd like to give u my full moral support!


----------



## DataGov (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd love to see Whatsapp as an IM plugin for pidgin or empathy so we can send SMS from an ubuntu desktop.


----------



## Ruudfood (Dec 7, 2011)

I've got zero programming skills so can't help but would love Whatsapp for the PC.  Good luck with the project.


----------



## tagazok (Dec 8, 2011)

I think you should realy put your code in the public domain. It has a lot of advantages.
I'd like to see a webos whatsapp app


----------



## parudthz (Dec 8, 2011)

would love to see it if it's really working


----------



## gi joe nl (Dec 11, 2011)

*Whatsapp for pc*

Hi guys,

As I have a HTC with win.mob 6 i'm using Whatsapp on my pc for half a year now. I just installed YouWave on my pc, downloaded whatsapp and put it in the apps directory. The verification ofcourse doesn't succeed automatically, but after a fail you can ask for an automated call and type in the verification code you get on your phone into your pc and voila: it works!

However I'm still happy with my old HTC. The only reason to buy another one is that i miss Whatsapp on it, so a simple application to send and receive messages on my win.mob. phone would be great. Even if it means you have to put in your contacts again. (I read somewhere win.mob. doesn't allow apps to access the contacts)

I will keep myself updated
Joe


----------



## Quenho (Dec 13, 2011)

pik. said:


> here is an idea on webos...
> 
> sold yesterday my Pre 3 because it has no whatsapp

Click to collapse



The idea is great!
But whatsapp doesn't seem to start thinking about it


----------



## tehavatar (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys, right now im getting ready to leave for vacations - Dubai!

I will be working with q8phantom on a WhatsApp client for Meego and PC when I get back next year January some time.

Secondly, im working on a web-request based API for companies who want to integrate WhatsApp services into their products. If you would like to see an example, please send me a PM and ill be more than willing to send you an example of how I can implement this type of service. 

I currently have a service that can effectively send messages using HTTP requests like this:

http://x.x.x/sendMessage?msg=some_random_message_goes_here&nbr=27415821857&cde=0a0a0a0a0a0a0a0a0a0a0

Works quite nicely for sending messages =]


----------



## sibutramina (Dec 15, 2011)

its so bad now


----------



## swazinandows (Dec 15, 2011)

Please see what you can do about making a Whatsapp version for Nokia N9 before you go on holiday! It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## android022 (Dec 15, 2011)

sounds good. ı think, webmasters can add whatsapp shoutbox to own websites. do you think it?


----------



## tehavatar (Dec 17, 2011)

android022 said:


> sounds good. ı think, webmasters can add whatsapp shoutbox to own websites. do you think it?

Click to collapse



Good idea. Anything can be done, even chat-based games/trivia or even internet banking (although that may be a bit unsafe), advertisements, etc


----------



## gztanwei (Dec 20, 2011)

tehavatar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im writing an api for the whatsapp protocol so that it can be ported to other devices/architectures.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds great! If you can opensource a web interface, I will try to strip it down to WebOS.


----------



## Joery (Dec 22, 2011)

q8phantom said:


> @AMoosa
> 
> We are hopefully trying to make a version which will work on Windows/Mac as well as Linux hopefully, and on MeeGo/Maemo and Symbian

Click to collapse



Hi @q8phantom

Sorry for the bump of this old message. Ever since Whatsapp has tightened their security on the devices itself, I'm getting more and more frustrated.

I would like to be able to contact the database in which Whatsapp stores the chatlogs.  I can understand Whatsapp encrypting the chatlogs on mobile devices and SD cards.

Now that i've seen the windows version, I'm curious what will happen to the chatlogs. Will they be open ?

Joery


----------



## tanwg (Dec 27, 2011)

tehavatar said:


> I will be working with q8phantom on a WhatsApp client for Meego and PC when I get back next year January some time.

Click to collapse



Omg, I am really looking forward to see your WhatsApp client for Meego (nokia N9)


----------



## Skywalker51 (Dec 27, 2011)

No Whatsapp for Win Mob 6.5 in planing?


----------



## aaaaa_299 (Dec 28, 2011)

hi


 I would really like to see WhatsApp on Meego

Please q8phantom , a lot of people will support you


----------



## chrislo (Dec 29, 2011)

*hey tehavatar!*

Hey man i am a big webos supporter,

I would love to help make whatsapp on webos possible. honestly we need this to be a fair game for webos.

I would like to donate to this project. just a simple version for webos?

let me know. PLEASESSSEE!!

Chris



tehavatar said:


> Hi guys, right now im getting ready to leave for vacations - Dubai!
> 
> I will be working with q8phantom on a WhatsApp client for Meego and PC when I get back next year January some time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BrianPitt (Dec 29, 2011)

*http to whatsapp*



tehavatar said:


> Hi guys, right now im getting ready to leave for vacations - Dubai!
> 
> I will be working with q8phantom on a WhatsApp client for Meego and PC when I get back next year January some time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi 

We provide a website availability monitoring service and are looking at allowing whatsapp messaging as an alternative to sms for sending alerts. What you are offering above would be fine although I would prefer to have the api on our servers, better yet I would prefer to integrate the code straight into our system (which is also written in C#). How are you planning to share or licence your solution?

Thanks


----------



## NuttyBunny (Dec 29, 2011)

tehavatar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im writing an api for the whatsapp protocol so that it can be ported to other devices/architectures.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, well, I must say I'm amazed at this. I'm really interested on using your library to port whatsapp to webOS.
Can I have more info?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## void88 (Jan 4, 2012)

its 2012! any news so far guys ^^? cant await the version for meego harmattan. i would donate for a stable version.


----------



## djpeinado (Jan 4, 2012)

DataGov said:


> I'd love to see Whatsapp as an IM plugin for pidgin or empathy so we can send SMS from an ubuntu desktop.

Click to collapse



+1 As it is a modified XMPP protocol I think it is the easiest way to achieve a pc client, but as libpurple is GPL if source code is used it must be GPL too. As fast as I can remember it is no intended to be open source.

It would be wonderful too to achieve a pc/web client synchronized with mobile client.

If GWT (Google Web Toolkit) is considered to build a web client I could help, as well as if any Java development is considered, including Android.

Nice job and good luck!


----------



## riahc3 (Jan 5, 2012)

Im trying to make a WhatsApp messages to Facebook sort of application. Some of my colleges dont have WhatsApp but they have Facebook. Any message that is received in a group conversation of WhatsApp is posted on the wall of a certain Facebook account.

Thats my idea. If anyone could help, thanks 

(Java, .NET, Ajax, etc I pretty much know most lanaguages)


----------



## HavanaBanana (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi,
this is a great idea to have an WhatsApp Api and desktop application. 

I guess there are a few members working on this or some ports to other plattforms, so I have a technical question on how to "reverse engineer" the protocol?

I used Wireshark to sniff in the data traffic, so I know they are using a secure tls connection with some kind of certificate encryption, but how does this api get the certificates to establish a connection to the whatsapp servers? 
Thanks for any answer here or via PM.


----------



## LaLlamaQueLlama (Jan 5, 2012)

You could download the S40 version of whatsapp and decrypt the java code to have a look at the inner working


----------



## hemanth0126 (Jan 5, 2012)

I would love to help, but the only programming language I'm (kinda) familiar with is c++... and a little bit of the html stuff.


----------



## maqbulsayed (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought we were able to get some update on this API, by new year.
Haven't heard anything, please let me know if its working?


----------



## void88 (Jan 6, 2012)

maybe they work so hard on it, they havnt' even time to reply to us ^^


----------



## HavanaBanana (Jan 7, 2012)

maybe they were visited by some "nice" guys from WhatsApp...at home


----------



## barbanegra555 (Jan 7, 2012)

For those of you who are asking for a PC version for Whatsapp, there is a way of running Whatsapp on Windows/Linux/Mac. You need only install the Android emulator that comes with the Android development environment (officially delivered by google for all those platforms), create a virtual device, and install Whatsapp in that virtual device.

If you google around, there are some places with detailed steps to perform that. I got it running on Kubuntu, and it's a relatively lightweight solution.

I look forward to a windows mobile version, though, so I can reuse my old HTC Elfin (Touch).
Keep the good work!.


----------



## ph0o (Jan 7, 2012)

LaLlamaQueLlama said:


> You could download the S40 version of whatsapp and decrypt the java code to have a look at the inner working

Click to collapse



good idea! Would be gread if you can post it or send me the jar file. I know java, c#, and lil bit c++. And if anybody needs help i could help 

best


----------



## LaLlamaQueLlama (Jan 8, 2012)

ph0o said:


> good idea! Would be gread if you can post it or send me the jar file. I know java, c#, and lil bit c++. And if anybody needs help i could help
> 
> best

Click to collapse



I can´t post you the link, but i will send it to you via PM

anyway, its easy to find it on google


----------



## maqbulsayed (Jan 8, 2012)

barbanegra555 said:


> For those of you who are asking for a PC version for Whatsapp, there is a way of running Whatsapp on Windows/Linux/Mac. You need only install the Android emulator that comes with the Android development environment (officially delivered by google for all those platforms), create a virtual device, and install Whatsapp in that virtual device.
> 
> If you google around, there are some places with detailed steps to perform that. I got it running on Kubuntu, and it's a relatively lightweight solution.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I have been using whatsapp for over 6 months like that, but I want a working version atleast for webos, its great to have thing for webos.

There are many enthusiast but the api is what is required, hope its done


----------



## Tenpin (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope this goes into development, sure does sound amazing 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## d4rkchocolate (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm quite excited about this project. Good luck to you, I want in when its dun. Lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## maqbulsayed (Jan 10, 2012)

Is this thread dead, I even PM tethavatar, does anyone has any update?
I knew it was too good to be true....


----------



## swazinandows (Jan 12, 2012)

We all waiting for that guy to come back from Dubai!


----------



## Phrenks (Jan 12, 2012)

*Awesome idea*

Have you considered developing an app for the Chrome Web Store? People would go crazy over that. Of course I understand that you'd like to finish the main product first but I'm just throwing the idea out there  Other than that, thanks for attempting to do this, I've been looking for something like that for a while.


----------



## maqbulsayed (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone has idea when will tethavtar be back?


----------



## karthik0001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Android Market rocks..


----------



## aaaaa_299 (Jan 14, 2012)

*1+*

We all waiting for that guy to come back from Dubai!


----------



## El Scorpio (Jan 14, 2012)

I love the idea - I find it strange that WhatsApp doesn't offer access to their service via a Windows client application or web interface for example.. I'm sure your project will create a lot of interest. Would be interesting to see the C# code at any rate


----------



## InfinitiGuy (Jan 14, 2012)

If I had a PC & Android version running at the same time, which one would get the message? Currently it's based on phone number so how would we get it to work on a PC?


----------



## maqbulsayed (Jan 15, 2012)

InfinitiGuy said:


> If I had a PC & Android version running at the same time, which one would get the message? Currently it's based on phone number so how would we get it to work on a PC?

Click to collapse



Currently I have Android Emulator on 2 PC and I get a Message On The one which is on and connected to internet.
If I have both conencted to internet I get message on both of them simultaneously.
To be specific, the device which has the connectivity with whatsapp server will get the message.

Hope this answers your query..


----------



## TheDroidProject (Jan 15, 2012)

Whats the current state of the project? Really looking forward when the project is going to be finished...


----------



## narchy (Jan 15, 2012)

I interest too.....


----------



## apatni (Jan 16, 2012)

Guys,

If you want to use application like whatsapp then go for palringo its really nice application but only problem is u need to add your friends manually. U can use voice talk (Push to talk), chat, Group chat etc its really nice application. I'm using this from past 10 days and its really good and free . Now time to forget whatsapp.. this ppl are having lots of attitude and they don't want to create something for wm6.x so we should ignore them too...


----------



## ixxikiller (Jan 19, 2012)

I dont care about wm 6.x, but I care about my Whatsapp contacts, so the application that you mentioned is not really useful.


----------



## diaemus9 (Jan 24, 2012)

isnt whatsapp available on every mango phone?


----------



## pvsub (Jan 29, 2012)

I really hope something comes out of this effort. I am dev for an SMS to email forwarding app and I have been asked so often about forwarding Whatsapp messages. But it seemed like a closed system to me -- hopefully I was wrong.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 2, 2012)

*.*

As the OP and the rest of the team are not around, I´ll be closing this thread.
When OP returns please contact me to re-open.


----------

